# School is cool



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Kiki graduated from puppy kindergarten in August. She’s now in the next available class called puppy intermediate. All of the dogs are 5-7 months. We’re working on leash walking, leave it, chilling out, and generally following directions. The instructor said Kiki does a really good job of checking in and is doing great. I love looking down and seeing her cute little face! 

What formal or informal learning have you pursued with your Havanese? What would be a good next step? I’m having a really good time and am looking forward to whatever is next.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

We haven't done it - but one of the things, if we were in the US full-time, I would have done with Perry is a nose work class. He is a super sniffer and I think it would be something that he'd be good at (and might help him calm down enough to actual sniff things out).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Dreams said:


> Kiki graduated from puppy kindergarten in August. She’s now in the next available class called puppy intermediate. All of the dogs are 5-7 months. We’re working on leash walking, leave it, chilling out, and generally following directions. The instructor said Kiki does a really good job of checking in and is doing great. I love looking down and seeing her cute little face!
> 
> What formal or informal learning have you pursued with your Havanese? What would be a good next step? I’m having a really good time and am looking forward to whatever is next.
> 
> ...


I'm on a little different track, right now, because of Covid and a compromised immune system. So I have only been taking private obedience lessons since Ducky's litter mates left. (with him and his mom, Panda) But normally, I put my dogs directly into a competition obedience class with an instructor who is very good at modifying exercises for the age/ability level of each dog/puppy. 

I think it really depends on your goal for your dog. If you are just looking to enjoy the process and develop a well behaved pet, most positive training schools have something that will fit the bill. If you have more specific goals, you need to think about where you want be, and how you want to get there. Is your goal a CGC? It's entirely possible (likely!) that your school has a class for that when you are ready. 

Are you interested in agility? Keep working on those basic skills for now. Your dog needs to be able to stick with you OFF LEASH, come to you when called, and have some basic obedience commands. Also work on her being used to walking on different textures, hopping on and off curbs, etc. Then when she is a year old, you will be in good shape to find a beginning agility class.

If you are interested in competition obedience, you probably want to check in with a school that teaches that SOON. The problem is that many things that are taught in "continuing ed-type" pet classes need to be "unlearned" by both the puppy, and even more by the handler, for competition obedience. So you probably want to get advice from someone local on next steps for the right classes for you!


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

krandall said:


> I think it really depends on your goal for your dog. If you are just looking to enjoy the process and develop a well behaved pet, most positive training schools have something that will fit the bill. If you have more specific goals, you need to think about where you want be, and how you want to get there. Is your goal a CGC? It's entirely possible (likely!) that your school has a class for that when you are ready...So you probably want to get advice from someone local on next steps for the right classes for you!


Thanks for the replies.

I want Kiki to be comfortable around all sorts of dogs and people. Maybe one day we could do some volunteering (therapy dog?), so I imagine CGC would be a good foundation. We'll keep everyone posted if we go a different direction!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Havanese Dreams said:


> Kiki graduated from puppy kindergarten in August. She’s now in the next available class called puppy intermediate. All of the dogs are 5-7 months. We’re working on leash walking, leave it, chilling out, and generally following directions. The instructor said Kiki does a really good job of checking in and is doing great. I love looking down and seeing her cute little face!
> 
> What formal or informal learning have you pursued with your Havanese? What would be a good next step? I’m having a really good time and am looking forward to whatever is next.
> 
> ...


Hooray for Kiki! Havanese are such smart dogs, and love to perform. Boo trained with a professional, and learned lots of neat tricks, which he enjoyed performing for family and friends. A simple but fun trick is "WAVE." One time an older woman waved at Boo and he waved back. She almost fell over. I'll never forget that. Have fun with the training.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Dreams said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I want Kiki to be comfortable around all sorts of dogs and people. Maybe one day we could do some volunteering (therapy dog?), so I imagine CGC would be a good foundation. We'll keep everyone posted if we go a different direction!


I think a CGC is a GREAT foundation for ANY dog, no matter WHAT direction you decide to go in later! There is a reason it is the "Canine Good Citizen" title. It really IS the basic manners needed for a pet dog to be out and about in modern society!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Hooray for Kiki! Havanese are such smart dogs, and love to perform. Boo trained with a professional, and learned lots of neat tricks, which he enjoyed performing for family and friends. A simple but fun trick is "WAVE." One time an older woman waved at Boo and he waved back. She almost fell over. I'll never forget that. Have fun with the training.


Yes, and with a CGC, you only need 5 simple tricks added on to qualify for the Novice trick title!!!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

krandall said:


> I think a CGC is a GREAT foundation for ANY dog, no matter WHAT direction you decide to go in later! There is a reason it is the "Canine Good Citizen" title. It really IS the basic manners needed for a pet dog to be out and about in modern society!


Totally agree! Charlie got his CGC title when he was about a year and a half, and we took a class to prep for it before (mostly just more advanced obedience, but there are some exercises that are very specific to CGC that are helpful to have others around to support with. If you want to do therapy work, I believe CGC is a prerequisite to most of the therapy certifications, so it’s a great starting point. Jolene finished puppy K about a month ago, which was good. I’m bummed that we weren’t able to get into a Puppy 2 class (space still limited bc of COVID around here), because it’s a good push to stay on top of it. So for now trying to stay motivated ourselves! Biggest difference I’ve noticed in a class setting is the built in distractions (which are VERY helpful), so have been trying to recreate that as much as possible, like practicing sits, downs, leave it’s, and recall in busy areas, rather than just at home


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah for Kiki!! Sounds like she's on track for some fun times with her training. Keep us posted and BTW she's just adorable!


----------

